# Meet up wanted in San Cristobal



## Happy Senior Gal (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi, I am a senior woman writer from Canada traveling many places in the world for the past 15 months, now in Merida, Yucatan for three months and heading for San Cristobal Dec 20th for Christmas and several weeks. I would love to socialize once in a while with others as well as volunteer. I guess the nearest Episcopalian church is 16 miles (kms) away? Any ideas where I can find you to visit with would be appreciated.


----------



## WomanOnTheGo (Dec 12, 2013)

I won't be there, but check out the language school at Real de Guadalupe #55. They have English-language films several nights per week, English-language lectures, and some other foreigner-type activities. It has a nice little cafe too.


----------

